
Private equity firms now control many hospitals, ERs and nursing homes - 0xmohit
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-care/private-equity-firms-now-control-many-hospitals-ers-nursing-homes-n1203161
======
cable2600
Many of them were family owned but the children did not want to take over. So
they were sold to private equity firms and taken over.

Like this one: [https://mgmhealthcare.com/](https://mgmhealthcare.com/)

